# Angel Eyes.......



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok I need some feedback please about Angel eyes is this product safe and does it work ??????????? My groomer suggested it to me and said she uses it but I never hear of anyone else using it for tear stains. Is it even necessary to clear up tear stains or do I keep with the current face washing method and i will try a new suggestion of eye drops Fresh Eyes Collyrium Eye Wash suggested in an earlier post.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've used Angel Eyes in the past and had 'ok' results but honestly, I would only give it to a dog I'm planning on showing or currently showing because there is more of a need to have that white face. i would try the eye drops and other suggestions before Angel Eyes and only use AE as a last resort since it does contain an antibiotic. 

I've been accused on Facebook (in a very entertaining manner) of abusing my dogs because I have given Angel Eyes in the past, never mind that my current bottle is long expired so there definitely some out there that will give you a hard time for using it. 

Good luck!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

hmmm ok i will try all my other suggestions and if its not necessary then hey I wont use it since i dont show her .I just thought it was an option but sounds like just giving a dog AE just because i want her to have a white face is a want not a need. Thank you i will take that into consideration.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Some here don't like it and won't use it. I have given it to Spookie with my vets OK. It worked for us. She is not shown, in any ring.


----------



## Tzubabies (Jul 10, 2011)

I've used Angel's Eyes before with great success. I wasn't crazy about the antibiotics, but my vet said it was safe. Now they've come out with a NATURAL Angel's Eyes. These are the ingredients: Proprietary blend of cranberry powder, Oregon grape root, marshmallow root and either 100% chicken or 100% sweet potato.

Angels' Eyes Natural: Anti-Tear Stain Breakthrough.... that's 100% Natural

Petco has a generic version and I'm going to buy it next week. Even though I don't show either of my dogs, the staining is caused by red yeast and bacteria, and I don't think that's healthy.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have used it in the past but not any more (don't need it). I would just not use it for very long at a time and I only gave 1/2 a dose.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Everyone here knows I HATE Angel Eyes. The mere fact that you have no idea how much Tylan you are giving scares me. And too many people use it daily for life which can cause other health issues. Long term use of any antibiotic is not healthy. If the staining is severe, go to your vet and have them give you a script for the correct dosage of Tylan for your dog. This way there is written record of when he or she needed it and how often. This may go a long way in helping you see if there is a pattern to when the staining flares up.

For me, what has worked for mine is daily faces washes, grain free food, and probiotics on a daily basis. Even then they may have times where they tear more then others. All dogs do tear and staining shows up on white hair, or hair with an absence of color, and not on darker hair. The other thing I HATE about Angel Eyes is it can mask an underlying problem. I'm always big into finding the cause. If there is no underlying problem such as clogged tear ducts, ingrown eyelashes, chronic allergies, etc...then for the occasional high pollen count or whatever may cause the tearing to be worse some days more then others, have your vet prescribe the correct dosage of Tylan. But always follow up with good Probiotics to build up the good flora or bacteria in the gut that the antibiotic has killed along with the bad bacteria. :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the honesty and will take all of it into consideration im going to continue with several home remedies and if it persist or gets bad i will see the vet..............


----------



## gabry (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello, I am new here and honestly I don't even own a Maltese, hope it is ok for me to be part of this forum, I own 2 shih tzu furbabies but the stain issue is the same, I have been surfing for weeks now to figure out a way to remove these stains, sites repeat themselves they basically all say the same things, I refuse to use supplements containing antibiotics, to serve in my dog's bowl every day, but I have tried many products to remove the staining, almost non of them really work. I was searching again today when I came across this forum, was searching info on ascorbic acid (vitamin C) and how it may effect removing the stains. Well I put my thinking cap on, and since my male has bladder crystals my vet told me to give him vitamin C in liquid form for a few weeks along with a no grain dog food and I noticed that the new growth is whiter, not only, but since he doesn't really like it, because I imagine it is sour it ended up on his stained face, to my surprise after a few hours I noticed that the red turned into pink, so I repeated the incident, I wet the stains, paying attention of not getting the liquid in the eyes, and they got lighter now they are a light pinkish yellowish color but not dark red anymore! All this happened in 2 days. I also rinsed with water and paper toweled dry and smoothed on some conditioner to keep the hair from drying. Seems like so far so good I will try again tomorrow. Now I was wondering if anyone ever tried this before? I find it to be interesting and so darn cheap! :innocent:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

gabry said:


> Hello, I am new here and honestly I don't even own a Maltese, hope it is ok for me to be part of this forum, I own 2 shih tzu furbabies but the stain issue is the same, I have been surfing for weeks now to figure out a way to remove these stains, sites repeat themselves they basically all say the same things, I refuse to use supplements containing antibiotics, to serve in my dog's bowl every day, but I have tried many products to remove the staining, almost non of them really work. I was searching again today when I came across this forum, was searching info on ascorbic acid (vitamin C) and how it may effect removing the stains. Well I put my thinking cap on, and since my male has bladder crystals my vet told me to give him vitamin C in liquid form for a few weeks along with a no grain dog food and I noticed that the new growth is whiter, not only, but since he doesn't really like it, because I imagine it is sour it ended up on his stained face, to my surprise after a few hours I noticed that the red turned into pink, so I repeated the incident, I wet the stains, paying attention of not getting the liquid in the eyes, and they got lighter now they are a light pinkish yellowish color but not dark red anymore! All this happened in 2 days. I also rinsed with water and paper toweled dry and smoothed on some conditioner to keep the hair from drying. Seems like so far so good I will try again tomorrow. Now I was wondering if anyone ever tried this before? I find it to be interesting and so darn cheap! :innocent:


welcome to SM and oh please let us know how that works


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

gabry said:


> Hello, I am new here and honestly I don't even own a Maltese, hope it is ok for me to be part of this forum, I own 2 shih tzu furbabies but the stain issue is the same, I have been surfing for weeks now to figure out a way to remove these stains, sites repeat themselves they basically all say the same things, I refuse to use supplements containing antibiotics, to serve in my dog's bowl every day, but I have tried many products to remove the staining, almost non of them really work. I was searching again today when I came across this forum, was searching info on ascorbic acid (vitamin C) and how it may effect removing the stains. Well I put my thinking cap on, and since my male has bladder crystals my vet told me to give him vitamin C in liquid form for a few weeks along with a no grain dog food and I noticed that the new growth is whiter, not only, but since he doesn't really like it, because I imagine it is sour it ended up on his stained face, to my surprise after a few hours I noticed that the red turned into pink, so I repeated the incident, I wet the stains, paying attention of not getting the liquid in the eyes, and they got lighter now they are a light pinkish yellowish color but not dark red anymore! All this happened in 2 days. I also rinsed with water and paper toweled dry and smoothed on some conditioner to keep the hair from drying. Seems like so far so good I will try again tomorrow. Now I was wondering if anyone ever tried this before? I find it to be interesting and so darn cheap! :innocent:


Be very careful about changing the PH level in your babies system. I have products that do this for UTI's, Bladder Stones, Crystals, Kidney Stones, etc... But I always instruct my customers to have their urine tested every couple of weeks to make sure we are getting their PH level BACK to where they should be. You don't want to give a dog whose PH levels are normal something to cause the PH balance to go out of the normal range and cause a health issue. :thumbsup: 

Using something like lemon juice on their fur is basically the same thing as what we did as kids and would want to bleach our hair. We would pour lemon juice in our hair and sit in the sun. Not harmful but very damaging to the hair. Makes the hair dry, brittle and more porous. The more porous, the more it will easily it stain. The best thing to do is to work at preventing the stains and then allow the old stains to grow out.


----------

